# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Një tjetër pinguin!

## interX

Pershendetje...
Fillmisht ju pergezoj per kete forum! Dhe pergezime per ju qe jeni kaq te pergatitur dhe qe i vini ne ndihme atyre qe kane nevoje!
jam perdoruese e Windows dhe dua te njihem me sistemin e shumefolur Linux. E di qe fillimi do te jete i veshtire...por po shpresoj se do te me ndihmoni ju kur te kem probleme! A do ta beni?
Kam lexuar rreth 70 te temave, dhe nje pjese te mire te tyre nuk i kam kuptuar fare. por do ti kuptoj ne te ardhmen! Kam besim!
Jam studente ne inxhinierine informatike dhe Sistemi Linux zhvillohet si lende ne vitin e trete. deri tani per mua eshte i panjohur. dua te njihem perpara se te me njohi shkolla me te.
Shpresoj ne ndihmen tuaj!
ps: ju kam kopjuar pak me ate x (interx) nga mbrapa me falni eee :buzeqeshje: 
 :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BHGod

Mirë se erdhe në forum, *interX*,

Te pergezoj per zgjedhjen e shkolles! Ne kete forum ke pjesemarres te afte per te ndihmuar me çfaredolloj pyetjeje qe mund te kesh, ndaj mos hezito kur nuk je e qarte me sistemin operativ te ri per ty.

Ditën e mirë

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Po ixhinjeria elektronike ka Linux?

----------


## interX

BhGod faleminderit per mikpritjen dhe per gjendshmerine! Nje here per nje here po mundohem te shkarkoj ndonje live Cd, ta shoh nja dy dite ate pastaj do ta instaloj ne Pc time. E di qe do te me lodhi pak ne fillim por do te me pelqej padyshim me vone :buzeqeshje: 
DIMITRI ZHUKA- nuk jam e sigurt nese ka apo jo Inxhinieria Elektronike Linux. Ne kemi disa lende te perbashketa por nuk besoj ta kemi Linux-in. Megjithate do te pyes miqte e mi tek elektronika dhe do te kthej pergjigje te sakte! Gjith te mirat

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Mirë se erdhe.


Sot do kopjosh por nesër do na mësosh...  :buzeqeshje: 


Suksese.

----------


## King_Arthur

*mire se erdhe dhe mendoj se do gjesh pergjigje per pyetjet e tua .*

----------


## altiX

> ps: ju kam kopjuar pak me ate x (interx) nga mbrapa me falni eee


Përshëndetje,

Edhe unë para disa viteve fillova me një *X* në fund!
...Tashmë 4 vite jam përdorues vetëm i *Linux*-it. Jam shumë i kënaqur me këtë sistem operativ; gjithnjë e në rritje.
Besoj se edhe ti do të kalosh shumë mirë me këtë sistem operativ.
Për fillim të kisha preferuar *Ubuntu* Linux. Mund ta përdorësh si Live CD, e më pas edhe ta instalosh në pllakën(diskun) e ngurtë.

----------


## interX

Cay More flm per mikpritjen dhe pse jemi pak kundershtar!  :buzeqeshje:  
King Arthur...flm...ndodhi ashtu si mendoja... i gjeta dyert e hapura nga ju
AltiX ne fakt te kisha ty ndermend kur shkruajta ate ps: ne fund. kam lexuar me shume se gjysmat e temave dhe pergjigjet natyrisht.  Faleminderit edhe ty per pergjigjen. Do ta instaloj patjeter Linux-in. kam kohe qe pres ta bej kete, tani jam impenjuar seriozisht. por fillmisht po lexoj pak ne lidhje me te.  Nje gje nuk di akoma (me duket se eshte ne nje teme do ta gjej). si do ja bej me driverat e zerit, videos, internetin etj . 
faleminderit te gjithve per mikpritjen! Jeni nje shembull qe dua te ndjek, pasi dua te behem e zonja si ju.

----------


## nince_tutes

Dita dites po shtohemi. 
Une e kam filluar me Ubuntu Linux 7.1. Madje kam porositur disa here disqe tek faqja e tyre dhe mi kane derguar me poste.

Un jam per inxhinieri elektronike, sapo mbarova 3+2, dhe ne nuk beme Linux n shkolle. Ndoshta n keta brezat q po vijne mund t behet. 

T rekomandoj t'ja fillosh me Live cd, pa e instaluar n pc tende sepse mund t t sjelle veshtiresi ne particionimet me sistemin Windows XP, (Un momentalisht PC e shtepise e kam me 4 sisteme operative, 2 windows xp, 1 ubuntu dhe 1 Open Exchange, kta 2 t fundit distributor t linux). 

Por me ideale do t ishte t experimentoje me Virtual Machine, dhe aty te instalosh Linux, t pakten per nja 1 jave sa t familjarizohesh me menune e tij. Un kam video tutoriale per perdorim Ubuntu, ndoshta mund t t ndihmojn

Eshte bukur t shkeputesh nga Rendi-Skllavopronar i Windowsit, por problemi m i madh q mund t hasesh ti eshte sa t gjesh t njejtat tools-e, programe q perdor n windows ti gjesh per platformen Linux.

Madje, mund t instalosh edhe Wine, qe eshte nje simulues per programet e windowsit(Pra, luan programet e windowsit q nga linuxi).

GJITHE T MIRAT

----------


## interX

nicnce tutes flm per pergjigjen. nuk kam ndermend te kaloj totalisht ne linux per momentin (edhe pse qefi ma ka!) por i kam dy laptop (1 xp dhe 1 vista) dhe nje desk top ndaj ate desktopit ja kam taks Linux-in. do ti hedh vetem linux, nuk do i hedh sisteme te tjera. por per momentin kam problem lidhjen e internetin pasi punoj me wirelss. po mundohem sonte te shkarkoj live cd shpresoj te arri ta mar!
Te pergezoj per degen dhe per dipllomimin. 
sa per videot nese jane ato te you tobe mund ti mar atje. nese jane te tjera do ti pranoja me qef :buzeqeshje:  mund te maresh adresen time te yahoo per email: Moderatori: ju lutem mos publikoni e-mailet personale.
Faleminderit!

----------


## interX

me falni ndoshta duhet ti hedh nje sy te mire rregullores :buzeqeshje:  ju kerkoj ndjese

----------


## altiX

> nuk kam ndermend te kaloj totalisht ne linux per momentin (edhe pse qefi ma ka!) por i kam dy laptop (1 xp dhe 1 vista) dhe nje desk top ndaj ate desktopit ja kam taks Linux-in. do ti hedh vetem linux, nuk do i hedh sisteme te tjera. por per momentin kam problem lidhjen e internetin pasi punoj me wirelss. po mundohem sonte te shkarkoj live cd shpresoj te arri ta mar!


Mundesh edhe dy apo më tepër së bashku! (shiko --> këtu)
Unë në laptop kam dy herë Linux (Debian dhe Ubuntu për mua) si dhe WinXp (rezervë).


```
albtux:/home/altiX# df -h
Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
/dev/hda2              15G  4,2G   11G  30% /
/dev/hda3             7,0G  3,7G  3,1G  55% /mnt/ubuntu
/dev/hda1             4,9G  4,5G  408M  92% /mnt/win
```

Suksese me *Linux*!

----------


## interX

vura live cd ubuntu dhe pasi vendos per gjuhen, vendodhjen dhe tastieren me nxier mesazhin se ka deshtuar dicka:
Enter pre installd session!
!! dhe nuk me lejon te vijoj me pas

----------


## Apollyon

Mire se erdhe.

Un jam ApollyonoX, per shkurt me therrit, AsteriX, se ObeliX eshte derjansi.. piacere.

----------

